# Churrasco



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Dang...looks good. How long did you let it rest for?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

And for the record...where is my invite?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

That right there looks good enough to eat.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Delicioso for sure!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> Dang...looks good. How long did you let it rest for?


Probably not long enough, but we were hungry!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

huesmann said:


> Probably not long enough, but we were hungry!


And my invite....?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Musta got lost in the mail. You know, with the whole USPS mail slowdown.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

huesmann said:


> Musta got lost in the mail. You know, with the whole USPS mail slowdown.


I know. Dang poor management of the pensions. Oh well. Email it next time.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

huesmann said:


> Some of you may be familiar with churrascarias—Brazilian steakhouses—like Fogo de Chao or Texas de Brazil. They're steakhouses where the servers bring around swords with grilled meat, and slice (or slide, depending on the type of meat) off a few hunks for you. My wife and I like to go once in a while because they can be pretty pricey. We decided to make our own last night. I got some picanha and linguiça from a Brazilian grocery a few minutes away, and some filet mignon from the regular grocery. Wrapped up the filet in bacon. I'd made some pão de queijo (cheese rolls) a while ago and frozen some of them. My wife had made feijoada a while back and froze some of it, so we thawed some. The pão de queijo actually baked from frozen pretty well. It was delicious. Could probably have done some more different meats, but this was just the right amount without being overstuffed like you have to do in the restaurant to get your moneys worth. Had two linguiça left over as well.
> View attachment 630010
> View attachment 630011
> View attachment 630012
> View attachment 630013


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I would love that.


----------

